# 71' Lemans motor swap



## Lemansdude (Jan 4, 2009)

I know you guys are going to beat me up for this, but PLEASE go easy on me.Im new to this forum and also Im the new owner of this 71' Lemans Sport Conv. It came with a (locked up) 350 and I have a 800 hp (chevy) 454 that i want to put in it. We've taken the 350 out and just eyeballing it, Im not sure if the 454 w/headers is gonna fit due to the sterring rod being so close. Is there anyone that has done this swap or that knows if it will fit? If, so what (if any) mods do i have to make? Thanks guys!!! Sincerely, Lemansdude A.K.A "Desperate 4 Help"


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you should be ok, you'll need a set of 71 Chevelle 454 motor mounts. Good luck and post some pictures,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure about the header issue...they are real tight with a pontiac engine. you will probably need to change the engine stands on the chassis,and the trans/bell housing....someone with more swap knowledge will chime in soon. I am sure it can be done....years ago an ex-friend of mine put a 427 Chevy engine in a 66 GTO......so we beat him up!!! :lol: Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's an auto tranny, you'll need a different tranny. If it's a stick car, you'll need a different bell housing, flywheel and clutch, and then the starter. You'll need all the chevy front stuff like power steering pump and brackets, water pump and pulley, crank pulley, alternator brackets, etc. Chevy fuel pump is on the other side so you'll have to modify that as well as probably custom made power steering hoses. But it should go in there. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> If it's an auto tranny, you'll need a different tranny. If it's a stick car, you'll need a different bell housing, flywheel and clutch, and then the starter. You'll need all the chevy front stuff like power steering pump and brackets, water pump and pulley, crank pulley, alternator brackets, etc. Chevy fuel pump is on the other side so you'll have to modify that as well as probably custom made power steering hoses. But it should go in there. :cheers


Same deal with the battery, wrong side. All the chevelle parts will fit the Lemans chassis. No one will complain about a huge BBC in the car, as long as it whoops ass and you keep the hood closed and tell everyone it is just a warmed over 455.


----------



## Lemansdude (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey I appreciate all the great info from you guys!!! Well here goes nothing.....I'll be sure to post some pics of the outcome here within the next week. O, so the headers are a "no go" huh?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you buy headers for a `71 Chevelle with a 454 they should fit. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The frames and suspensions are the same from a 71 Chevelle and a 71 LeMans so, yes, with the 71 Chevelle headers it will fit. The PS hoses from a Chevelle should work. As has been said the starter and fuel lines are on the opposite side, so some creative extensions will be needed and the battery is located on the right in a Chevelle too. Not sure if a Chevelle battery tray will bolt right on the core support/inner fender, but it may. Here's a couple pics of a 70 Chevelle engine bay with big block stands for reference.


----------



## Lemansdude (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok guys another dilemma...but first let me thank you for ALL the helpful info youve given me with this swap, but now ive ran into another problem. The damn oil pan is hitting the crossmember. If it aint one thing its another!!!! LOL!!! I dont know if i told you goys but this motor/tranny setup came out of my 85'Chevy c-10 pickup, so could that be the problems im facing? Is the oil pan on a 454 truck different from that of a car? Do i have to buy a aftermarket low-profile oil pan? Do i have to get 1 off a car? Im lost here guys.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Many truck pans have an extra step that hits the crossmember in a car. I just went thru the same thing with a 69 396 I removed from a C10. The pan hit the crossmember in my 70 Chevelle and I had to change it for a Camaro/Chevelle pan. I would think a stock pan would clear but since it's a crossbreed, you'll need to hear from someone who has done this or measure it to see how much it needs to lower. My engine sat about 1" above the mount bolt holes with the truck pan. If you do a search for Chevelle oil pan, you should find pics and see the difference.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A period correct car BB pan should fit. You'll maybe need the pick up screen to match the new pan.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just remembered I have pics. Here is the truck pan that wouldn't fit. You can see the extra depth right after the first step. 





Here is the Chevelle/Camaro pan. The sump dimensions are the same and the pickup arm/screen are too.


----------

